# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Θερμαντικά >  Αναζήτηση θερμικής ασφάλειας σόμπας χαλαζία

## eveles

καλησπέρα οπως λεει και ο τίτλος. Εμενα αυτή που κάηκε λεει απο οτι μπορώ να δώ, 10Α και 100 ή 130 20180116_215202.jpg20180116_215141.jpgCelcius.

τί θα βάζατε εσείς? ειναι η κλασσσικη παλια σομπα με τις 3 αντιστασεις νομιχω μεχρι 1200W οταν καινει και οι 3
ακόμα απο τις φωτο μπορέιτε να μου πείτε πως να κολλήσω -ενωσω την νέα?
με κολλητήρι?
με μισές κλέμες?
με απλό στρίψιμο του καλωδίου & της ακρης της ασφάλειας?
ποιός είναι ο σωστός τρόπος?

ευχαριστώ

----------


## Κυριακίδης

https://www.markidis.gr/el/asfaleia-...i-250v-10a-110
Είναι σημαντικό οι σωστοί βαθμοί , θα έχεις δει κάτι πένσες ξεγυμνώματος καλωδίων , αλλά και που είναι για να περνάς κλιπσάκια στα καλώδια (ηλεκτρολόγοι / ηλεκτρ αυτοκινήτων ) κατά προτίμηση τα κλιπσάκια ηλεκτρ αυτοκινήτων διότι η υποδοχή που πρεσάρουν  τα καλώδια δεν είναι ανοικτή και είναι στρόγγυλη με μια μόνωση πλαστικό , θα βγάλεις την μόνωση θα κόψεις το κλιπσάκι στην μέση και κρατάς το κομμάτι που θα πρεσαριστούν τα σημεία προς σύνδεση. Δοκίμασε με την μικρότερη και αν στην κάψει προχώρα σε μεγαλύτερη.

----------

